# Trumpeter Sea Hornet



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Trumpy's 1/48 Scale DeHavilland DH.103 Sea Hornet NF.21, OTB with kit decals for a plane based at RNAS Stretton in 1955.

Nice quick, clean build. The wing folds are oversimplified, I think, and inaccurate. Pretty sure there should be more hinges holding the wings together.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually, in real life there's not a lot more detail. (Edit - whaddaya know, the image I pulled off Google is the exact same airframe you modelled! - Tail number VW-967 - go figure!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Crap, the radome isn't black! :freak:

Anyhoo - you can see in the real photo that there are two hinges, plus that knuckle-brace. The model has ONLY the knuckle-brace holding the wings on!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, if you want to get picky, on that particular aircraft, the big 9 is on the outer half of the wing, but that's too much to change on a magnificent build. Adding the hinges won't disrupt what you've done already, though. Just call it "after-build detailing".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GAH! Trumpeter always manages to have some sort of mistake in the markings.

I did their Whirlwind a while ago, and afterwards found out that their white code letters were supposed to be sky, and were way too big.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, that's a great build, making the whole project, build, paint, weathering, decals, look straight-forward. But the hinges question: now that you know, can you live without them, or have you got to go back in there and make the wings right?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I can live without them. Some projects are just for relaxin', without indulging in OMS.


----------

